# Do DVD burners read dvds?



## United_Mice (Jun 30, 2010)

This is probaly a dumb question but does a DVD burner read DVD's? If I put a movie in it will it read it and play it or if a put a game disk in it will it attempt to install then play the game? Also more importantly if I put a OS in it will it begin to set up? Been kinda bugging all day just bought my shipment of parts and don't want to mess up already.

Here is the one i'm using:
http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827118030

Thanks guys :wave:


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

Yes, no worries there.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

DVDRW "should" read & write CD & DVD media.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

you will need to have a software player installed

http://www.videolan.org/vlc/download-windows.html


----------

